# Sealed AGM Leisure Battery



## Pioneer (Mar 11, 2010)

During our recent outing to Scotland, one of our 85amp/hr AGM Leisure Batteries died, so on the way home called into a Motorhome dealer to enquire on the cost of replacement, choice of 3 ranging from £190 to £215
On arriving home found a Company in Conway, North Wales that does them for £98 + P&P at £8.50, telephoned them today, will be on the door step in the morning, now that's service in my book.
The company deserves a mention in my opinion,
car battery car batteries by Exide, Lucas, Trojan, Yuasa | Leisure Batteries, Golf Batteries


----------



## Mrs Zeezee16 (Mar 11, 2010)

Does that mean i can have another shower then.


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 11, 2010)

Mrs Zeezee16 said:


> Does that mean i can have another shower then.



Your welcome anytime just bring some Malt next time, and try not to flatten the batteries with the Hair dryer I don't know Women
Sent Pete the info on the battery.


----------



## ajs (Mar 12, 2010)

.

 ohdearyme... they saw you cummin...


Battery Charger | Batteries | Battery Accessories | Battery | Battery Chargers | Caravan Batteries


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 12, 2010)

ajs said:


> .
> 
> ohdearyme... they saw you cummin...
> 
> ...



Hi aj,
different batteries mate, I needed to match the one remaining good battery, and they are the AGM type, not the calcium sealed.
They are layed flat on the side, in a small battery enclosure under the living floor, and don't give off any gasses, although some ventilation is available in the battery box.
AGM/ Gel batteries are not cheap, but the company I mentioned appears to be cheaper than most.
See you soon.
regards,
Bill.


----------



## ajs (Mar 12, 2010)

Pioneer said:


> Hi aj,
> different batteries mate, I needed to match the one remaining good battery, and they are the AGM type, not the calcium sealed.
> They are layed flat on the side, in a small battery enclosure under the living floor, and don't give off any gasses, although some ventilation is available in the battery box.
> AGM/ Gel batteries are not cheap, but the company I mentioned appears to be cheaper than most.
> ...


 
menounderstand...
 any of these...?????

Battery | Caravan Battery | Caravan Batteries | Caravan Leisure Battery | Batteries


regards
aj


----------



## fugglestick (Mar 12, 2010)

*Leisure Batteries*

Not all batteries are equal. The cheaper lead acid types, typically 60-80 quid ish, wont perform like a proper gel leisure battery.
They are completely different animals. The reason a big leisure battery cost £200, is because it outperforms an ordinary battery in every event.
e.g  

My battery failed last Christmas, I am about to replace it, but it has lasted 9 years and I know a lead acid wont last that long.

The first thing to note is that a leisure battery is not quite the same as a vehicle battery. Vehicle batteries are designed to provide a lot of power for a short time, and then to be quickly recharged. This is what happens when you start an engine and then drive for a while.

Leisure batteries, on the other hand, are designed to be discharged more slowly and over a longer period of time. This is what happens when you camp without electric hookup and use your leisure battery to power lights, television, laptop computers, etc

Not all things are equal.


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

More battery robbery and tales of real leasure batteries zzZZzzzzzzzz


----------



## Randonneur (Mar 12, 2010)

Leisure batteries, starter batteries, generators, solar panels, inverters, etc, etc...... Soon comes round again don't it??


----------



## BedfordMJ (Mar 12, 2010)

Randonneur said:


> Leisure batteries, starter batteries, generators, solar panels, inverters, etc, etc...... Soon comes round again don't it??



Aye reckon so


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Mar 13, 2010)

Mrs Zeezee16 said:


> Does that mean i can have another shower then.



  Now then Missus, I've got double Vartas and loadsa watta.

 I'll seethee at the next Border meet!


----------



## Randonneur (Mar 13, 2010)

derekfaeberwick said:


> Now then Missus, I've got double Vartas and loadsa watta.
> 
> I'll seethee at the next Border meet!




Double Varta's  I should see a doctor for that!!!!


----------



## tiderus (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Bill, 12v, 90 AH, Gell batteries on ebay with 4 years G'tee. £69 with free next day delivery at, carbatteriesdirect. Item No. 180477426288. Thousands of batteries cheap of all types, M/Chester. Might help next time around. Rgd's Graham


----------



## defitzi (Mar 14, 2010)

*dfitzi*



Pioneer said:


> During our recent outing to Scotland, one of our 85amp/hr AGM Leisure Batteries died, so on the way home called into a Motorhome dealer to enquire on the cost of replacement, choice of 3 ranging from £190 to £215
> On arriving home found a Company in Conway, North Wales that does them for £98 + P&P at £8.50, telephoned them today, will be on the door step in the morning, now that's service in my book.
> The company deserves a mention in my opinion,
> car battery car batteries by Exide, Lucas, Trojan, Yuasa | Leisure Batteries, Golf Batteries





defitzi is laughing (madly)   Yerra man- you went to a MOTORHOME dealer for a BATTERY? What insanity! I bet electroquestuk ain't a M H dealer?
Never-even go near a dealer for anyting unless you absolutely must is a very good motto for a comfortable old age!


----------



## Pioneer (Mar 14, 2010)

Deffinately would not buy a battery from a MH Dealer, so no worries on that score.
It appears a lot of knowledge is needed to understand things about Batteries, and just what can be matched up or not depending on the type of battery.
Mine was to arrive on Friday morning, but the delivery guy could not find us, so Monday is the day, still a good service and price in my opinion.

Happy Camping


----------



## lumatrix (May 30, 2010)

*Leisure batteries*

Sterling Power Products: What is the best battery to use for an auxiliary charging system? see this link which totally destroys the myth/s surrounding AGM & GEL batteries.


----------



## mildred (May 31, 2010)

Randonneur said:


> Leisure batteries, starter batteries, generators, solar panels, inverters, etc, etc...... Soon comes round again don't it??



That's why it's called *Renewable Energy!*


----------

